# Most charming, well-liked MBTI type



## MistyMidnight (Sep 17, 2012)

Which MBTI type do you people think is the most charming and well-liked?

I think that it is ESFP, with ESTP being second. This is my letter breakdown explanation. E is more sociable than I. Most people are S, while N is the minority. Also, Ss live for their experiences, and Ns live for their minds. I imagine the ultimate "cool" person to be some bold, daring person who skydives, and lives life to the fullest, making Ss more charming. 

The third letter is the hardest, but I say that Fs would be more charming than Ts because they would pick up other people's feelings better. Fs have more potential to be charming. For the last letter, Ps are more charming than Js, because Ps are easier to comply, and get along with.

What do you think?


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

intj


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Istp


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Id say ENFJ


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't think the number of people who are a type has any bearing on how much the type itself is liked. I'm going with ENFPs, they're generally friendly, and they're liable to try and get people to like them due to a need for external validation " ENFPs almost always have a strong need to be liked. Sometimes, especially at a younger age, an ENFP will tend to be "gushy" and insincere, and generally "overdo" in an effort to win acceptance...".


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm with @raichu on this one. Why?
I vs E: Introverts don't try to push themselves on others.
S vs N: S doesn't go babbling about unimportant stuff. If something is important to the current situation, it will be said.
T vs F: All sensible people prefer rationality to morality.
P vs J: Relaxedness is a lot more charming and well-liked than sphincter-puckering stiffness.


No? Oh you mean different people can have different values? Hmm, that's quite an interesting thought...


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, my ENFJ friend from high school got voted Miss Congeniality...so ENFJ? xD


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

I have to agree with the OP. ESFP is the most well-liked. And who is the least charming, least liked MBTI Type? ESFP's opposite - the INTJ? Lol. I also agree with this.


----------



## WarriorDreamer (Dec 14, 2011)

In theory perhaps, yes. I know one thing for sure that ESFP was voted the 'happiest' type of all, possibly meaning the most carefree and happy-go-lucky.


----------



## MistyMidnight (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with what you said about INTJ.


----------



## Bat (Jul 21, 2012)

Say what you will, INTJs are magnificent bastards and no one does funnier sardonic, hole-poking, sacred cow-kicking rants better than an INTJ on a roll.


----------



## Peripatetic (Jul 17, 2012)

So the contenders seem to be esfp & enfp. Given the old one way MBTI prejudice of Ns against S, it seem like there would be more Ss who would like Ns than Ns who would like Ss. Since all other letters are the same, it would logically follow that ENFPs would be more liked.




INTJellectual said:


> I have to agree with the OP. ESFP is the most well-liked. And who is the least charming, least liked MBTI Type? ESFP's opposite - the INTJ? Lol. I also agree with this.


I think people want to like us...I'm thinking about House md or H Higgins in my fair lady...but we don't really let people...


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

This thread is full of typism and stereotypes.


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

MistyMidnight said:


> Which MBTI type do you people think is the most charming and well-liked?
> 
> I think that it is ESFP, with ESTP being second. This is my letter breakdown explanation. E is more sociable than I. Most people are S, while N is the minority. Also, Ss live for their experiences, and Ns live for their minds. I imagine the ultimate "cool" person to be some bold, daring person who skydives, and lives life to the fullest, making Ss more charming.
> 
> ...


ESTPs extravert their feelings more though 

I think ESFPs are "cooler", but have you ever experienced an ESTP in "cute mode"?


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

sporadic aura said:


> this thread is full of typism and stereotypes.


why so serious, my fellow iNtuitive?? Join the fun!


----------



## parazep (Jul 12, 2012)

zynthaxx said:


> I'm with @_raichu_ on this one. Why?
> I vs E: Introverts don't try to push themselves on others.
> S vs N: S doesn't go babbling about unimportant stuff. If something is important to the current situation, it will be said.
> T vs F: All sensible people prefer rationality to morality.
> ...


To a point. Once someone tries to get closer to me, they are shocked by my lack of emotional depth and/or range. It tends to create problems in getting closer than 'distant friends' with people.


----------



## Fridays (Jul 12, 2012)

Enfj!!! <3


----------



## Fridays (Jul 12, 2012)

And all ENFPs here are also very sweet. <3 <3


----------



## Fridays (Jul 12, 2012)

Bat said:


> Say what you will, INTJs are magnificent bastards and no one does funnier sardonic, hole-poking, sacred cow-kicking rants better than an INTJ on a roll.


Indeed. :tongue: ("they" can be very romatic btw..)


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

I think ENFPs win for me.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

This question is asked often. I think it would definitely be ExFP. N/S doesn't matter for extroverts, but N may give an edge in terms of quirkiness and charm. For introverts however I guess S over N would be more popular based on experience. I ranked ISTP above IxFJ because P is a lot more adventurous/fun than J, and ISTPs can be very popular because of their chill go with the flow attitude. Although that probably wouldn't apply to INTPs lol

edit;
Actually, I agree with ESTP further up and ESFJ moved further down. I know a few ESFJs (who got it on the test) and they can be very introverted/isolated in the sense that they don't care about making friends and become busy workaholics or only focus on their family. But they are still charming with strangers even though they don't care about making friends. I think people are a) overestimating ESFJs, b) don't know any, and c) are mistyping people

So maybe:
*ENFP
ESFP
ESTP
ENTP
ENFJ
ESFJ
ENTJ
ESTJ
ISFP
INFP
ISTP
IxFJ
ISTJ
INTP
INTJ

*Trump is ESTP, Obama is ENFJ or ESFJ. Who's more charming?


----------



## bucolic (Apr 4, 2017)

Is the ENTP's popularity capped by Ti aux?


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

IME.

1) ESFP (they're charismatic and out there constantly while having that Fi authenticity that majority of the population appreciates)

2) ENFJ (some can be put off by that shady Fe, but generally, they appeal to mass audience)

3) ENFP and ESTP (tied because they have their moments but both types tend to be charming and both are in need of external validation whether they admit this or not lol)

4) xSxJ (I put them lower because I know of too many people who would find these types on the annoying side rather than appealing, but ESTJ women are very hot and don't get enough credit for it.)

5) IxFP

6) ENTP and ISTP (tied)

The rest follows.


----------



## Balistik (Nov 12, 2012)

Ocean Helm said:


> I'm not sure about this. ENFPs can be the perfect storm of things that irritate sensers. Considering how much of the population is S/SJ, this can be a problem.
> 
> I don't know if they're the *most* popular, but ESTJs actually tend to be quite popular. People often dislike dealing with others' emotional troubles, and ESTJs can deliver on that while also being personable, reliable, and down-to-earth.
> 
> If you look at small social groups of average people, it's often ESTJs who they revolve around.



One piece of evidence to back up my claim is this survey which finds ENFPs to be the most attractive type: https://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-pr...-were-most-attracted-to-here-are-the-results/

This survey is specifically about sexual attraction but studies show that it translates into general attraction.


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

ESFP actually has a performer persona more than they do that of a charmer. Charmers are a bit duplicitous and cater to you far more than they are expressing and connecting genuinely like the ESFP would be. ESFJ unlike ESFP has that Fe catering that makes you unable to dislike them. ESFP would gather a small following and be able to become popular, but not universally liked like I've seen ESFJs liked by people.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Balistik said:


> One piece of evidence to back up my claim is this survey which finds ENFPs to be the most attractive type: https://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-pr...-were-most-attracted-to-here-are-the-results/
> 
> This survey is specifically about sexual attraction but studies show that it translates into general attraction.


The subset of people answering Thought Catalog surveys is not a representative sample of the population. Think of all the SJs attracted to other SJs, who are completely absent from their surveys, for instance.

And a lot just has to do with what types are hyped up as attractive in the typology universe, even if evidence doesn't back it up.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

I don't know which is the most liked type in general by people, but for me it's the following:

1. INFJ
2. ENFJ
3. A very special mention for ESFJ


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

MistyMidnight said:


> Which MBTI type do you people think is the most charming and well-liked?
> 
> I think that it is ESFP, with ESTP being second. This is my letter breakdown explanation. E is more sociable than I. Most people are S, while N is the minority. Also, Ss live for their experiences, and Ns live for their minds. I imagine the ultimate "cool" person to be some bold, daring person who skydives, and lives life to the fullest, making Ss more charming.
> 
> ...


INFP.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

idoh said:


> This question is asked often. I think it would definitely be ExFP. N/S doesn't matter for extroverts, but N may give an edge in terms of quirkiness and charm. For introverts however I guess S over N would be more popular based on experience. I ranked ISTP above IxFJ because P is a lot more adventurous/fun than J, and ISTPs can be very popular because of their chill go with the flow attitude. Although that probably wouldn't apply to INTPs lol
> 
> edit;
> Actually, I agree with ESTP further up and ESFJ moved further down. I know a few ESFJs (who got it on the test) and they can be very introverted/isolated in the sense that they don't care about making friends and become busy workaholics or only focus on their family. But they are still charming with strangers even though they don't care about making friends. I think people are a) overestimating ESFJs, b) don't know any, and c) are mistyping people
> ...


ISTPs and ISFPs can be so reserved...I wouldn't call them charming at all. Especially ISTPs who can be very blunt. I think ISFJs would rate higher in charm than those two. Just saying :-D


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Subjectively or objectively?
I think objectively, ESTPs, anyone with good charisma, charm. ESFx.

Subjectively... I have no idea lol.


----------



## Balistik (Nov 12, 2012)

Ocean Helm said:


> The subset of people answering Thought Catalog surveys is not a representative sample of the population. Think of all the SJs attracted to other SJs, who are completely absent from their surveys, for instance.
> 
> And a lot just has to do with what types are hyped up as attractive in the typology universe, even if evidence doesn't back it up.


1700 people is a good sample size, most polls use about 1000 people in their samples. You can only ask MBTI enthusiasts because the general public doesn't know what an ENFP or an ESTJ is. SJs did take part in this survey and all SJ types show a preference for intuitives, though not enough ESFJs answered. Of course we have to take mistyping into account, but the fact that ENFPs dominate this survey has to account for something.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Balistik said:


> 1700 people is a good sample size, most polls use about 1000 people in their samples. You can only ask MBTI enthusiasts because the general public doesn't know what an ENFP or an ESTJ is. SJs did take part in this survey and all SJ types show a preference for intuitives, though not enough ESFJs answered. Of course we have to take mistyping into account, but the fact that ENFPs dominate this survey has to account for something.


The sample size is fine but that doesn't account for the bias. Even the "SJs" there clearly are fine with talking about "theory" (which is a lot what the ENFP stereotype does, talk about "what can be"). Those who don't like these sort of explorations probably find both ENFPs and typology annoying.

Not to mention the huge effect of stereotyping on the community's perspective which is often fueled by writers such as Priebe. What do *you* find more attractive, new possibilities or boredom through repetition? Interesting SJs are usually typed as NJ or SP anyway.

Yes the survey does say something, namely that the people who respond to Heidi Priebe surveys are more likely to be attracted to their idea of "ENFP", whatever that is. Perceptions of types in these communities aren't even guided by basic data for the most part.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Ocean Helm said:


> Not to mention the huge effect of stereotyping on the community's perspective which is often fueled by writers such as Priebe. What do *you* find more attractive, new possibilities or boredom through repetition? Interesting SJs are usually typed as NJ or SP anyway.


8 years of on and off experience within typology communities, this is incredibly valid. 

I have also seen that if you put a few healthy individuals together that are fairly archetypal representations of their Jungian types, they eventually start saying things like how regular interactions with each other changed their perceptions of certain types - that they may have held some bias towards earlier. This isn't just true for changed perceptions of SJ's though. I have a very small data set of this, so I'm not gonna make any broader claims at this point.

PerC was a lot more harmonious in 2012 partly because there were individuals who were here to subvert the narratives about types - and show people through example. It made for a much more diverse forum with some actual diversity in opinion as well as perceptions.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

I think the perception of charming and well liked differs among communities and its hard to relate it on type. Ive seen ESFJs who were very charming and ENFPs who were boring and couldnt connect as much. Of course thats a given since in the end its all up to the individuals themselves and how much they are willing or are able to polish their social skills. I usually find ESTPs the most charming/well liked but i might be biased because thats a type i tend to find interesting.

Irl ESTPs if they work on their skills, might be the most charming to me, online i might like INJs more idk. Its always up to the environment and how well they click with it. I also find ENTPs charming when they dont troll akwardly from the sidelines like someone said earlier, but i wasnt even gonna put them into this list since it comes out the wrong way if im the one saying it.

Nevertheless the charm skill is very individualistic and any type can learn how to play with it in their own way.


----------



## Balistik (Nov 12, 2012)

Ocean Helm said:


> The sample size is fine but that doesn't account for the bias. Even the "SJs" there clearly are fine with talking about "theory" (which is a lot what the ENFP stereotype does, talk about "what can be"). Those who don't like these sort of explorations probably find both ENFPs and typology annoying.
> 
> Not to mention the huge effect of stereotyping on the community's perspective which is often fueled by writers such as Priebe. What do *you* find more attractive, new possibilities or boredom through repetition? Interesting SJs are usually typed as NJ or SP anyway.
> 
> Yes the survey does say something, namely that the people who respond to Heidi Priebe surveys are more likely to be attracted to their idea of "ENFP", whatever that is. Perceptions of types in these communities aren't even guided by basic data for the most part.


There's definitely a lot of stereotyping and bias against sensors in the MBTI community, and as I said a lot of mistyping too, but even if we take all of this into account I still think ENFPs are likely one of the most if not the most popular type.


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

I might be wrong but I feel like when people think "ENFP" they often think of a manic pixie dream girl character. Which is a very popular male fantasy exploited by popular media. So when they say they like ENFPs, they might actually just like Zooey Deschanel. Just sayin.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

letsrunlikecrazy said:


> I might be wrong but I feel like when people think "ENFP" they often think of a manic pixie dream girl character. Which is a very popular male fantasy exploited by popular media. So when they say they like ENFPs, they might actually just like Zooey Deschanel. Just sayin.


They are not?

Thanks a lot for squashing my fantasy :sad:

_Sent sans PC_


----------

